# ezcema



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,need some advise please....
My five month old daughter has got ezcema,started on her cheeks and head which are alot better after using oilatum. however over the last few days it has spread over moing st of her stonach and back and coming on legs and arms today. docs gave white parrafin yesterday which iam trying. was wondering if anything to do with baby rice as started this on sun but to be fair she hasnt had much at all! sorry for long post but dont know what else to do as our doctors are rubbish and dobt want it to get worse...thanksx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor thing, probably nothing to do with the baby rice but you havent changed milk at all have you? I personally don't find soft white paraffin very good for ezcema but I do think epiderm works quite well, you could give the white paraffin a go and if it's not working for her you can buy epiderm over the counter

Let me know how you get on keep her nice and oiled

Nic
Xx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply! i think that white parraffin is horrible will try epiderm . no havent changed milk just feel wary to try new foods. i know hard for you to say without seeing it but skin is more of a spotty rash with odd spots in places,does this sound right? i always thought it was worse in creases and back of knees etc? thanks againx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it usually does appear in creases and what your describing doesn't really sound like eczema your right! Is it dry at all?? You haven't changed your washing powder or anything have you? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

No havent chaged washing stuff but got some surecare powder as friend reccomened. its def dry and itchy on her face but doesnt seem dry on her body just bumpy as you feel it?? will take her back id continues but as i say no confidence in gp,may go private ! thanks againxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No probs just have a go with the epiderm to see if it makes any difference it won't do any harm if it's not eczema, 

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,me again!
Went back to docs last fri as still no improvement saw a different doc who said ezcema as well. she gave us diprobase which i have used 3 times a day for a week and its still as bad. Went back to docs again to ask for a refferal to hosp but she wont refer me! she said we need to find a cream that works but we have tried 4! am i being unreasonable to expect a refferal? feel stuck at the moment,when i put her cream on she screams:-(. What do you think??xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I think they will typically try most creams first until you find one that at least eases the symptoms, the thing is there are loads of creams to try, diprobase is quite good though and if your not happy after trying this one ask if they will reconsider a referral 

I really hope the diprobase works for you though

Nic


----------

